# The Best Full Tower Water Cooling Case.



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 22, 2012)

What do you think is the best Full Tower Case for water cooling?

VOTE VOTE VOTE


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2012)

I voted for the 800D, but I'm looking forward to the 900D. I just wish they would release it.


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2012)

Voted 800D as well, didn't even know a 900D was coming!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 22, 2012)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1712900

Its huge, but it is coming.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2012)

If I wasn't waiting for the 900D, I would get one of these: http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-m8-case/


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

I rather like my full tower lian li case.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2012)

I just got my 800D a while back but am still waiting to swith my rig over to it. However I have been playing around with it and it is an awesome case with a lot of room!
That being said, I would take a serious look at the Magnum Caselabs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

I too am rather fond of my Cheiftec cloned Koolance Watercooling case. 







But for a modern case I would say the 800D.


----------



## Law-II (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi

This may help - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165780

nb: I own an 800D and well I find it rather cramped with a dual loop, had to place one rad outside the system, also their choice when placing tubing holes left a lot to be desired. [to close together to fit a Swiftech MCP655 1200 L/ph Pump with Variable Speed Control : MCP655 and return the tube] ended up with a EK DCP 4.0 800lph 12V Compact Pump to get the shortest loop; fitted in the upper chamber.

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Sinzia (Nov 22, 2012)

The old CM Stacker gen 1 ST-01 or something like that.

dual psus if you wanted, rad in the front, or bottom w/o modding, or with a little modding in the top.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a friend who wants a very silent htpc setup,  which I've been building for him piece by piece.  I tried to get him to go water cooling,  but he's under the assumption the the pumps are loud.  I just need a simple closed loop system for him.  Are the pumps loud?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

Most pumps are not loud. I can here the water rushing over the noise the D4 and D5 I own make. I could not hear the MCP350 at all.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2012)

He's really anal about computer noise,  so it's a bit of fussiness...   but I rather thought using water cooling,  and adjusting pump speed ect,  it would be quieter than any air cooled system.
Or am I wrong about that??
And I'd go for the Corsair 800D at the drop of the hat.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 22, 2012)

God the Cosmos II is such a sick case!!! Thats what I wanted for a while, but then I kind of realized its huge, and only has 3 5.25" slots. And its 47 pounds hah! One thing i like about the 800D is the zones with the panel going across the bottom seperating the PSU area to the motherboard/components. I like that look a lot.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

johnspack said:


> He's really anal about computer noise,  so it's a bit of fussiness...   but I rather thought using water cooling,  and adjusting pump speed ect,  it would be quieter than any air cooled system.
> Or am I wrong about that??
> And I'd go for the Corsair 800D at the drop of the hat.....



Snag one of those DDC1A's up for sale on here. Silent and you can run them off of a motherboard header to adjust it even more.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, depends how much you modify or what you use internally.  I've ditched the DVD drive for a USB external one.  No bulky HDD's just 2 SSD's.  That creates lots of space for internal water cooling.

I still say the TJ07 is a superb full tower case for water (although the TJ11 is even more huge). I have a 480 rad in the base and a 240 rad in the front bays.  I also have two tube reservoirs inside the case (250mm & 150mm).

There are also two Laing D5 vario pumps (at setting 3) in the case - they make no noise at all.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

Now if i were to get a Switch 810, Black or White?



cdawall said:


> Snag one of those DDC1A's up for sale on here. Silent and you can run them off of a motherboard header to adjust it even more.



Mine isnt very silent lol


----------



## NHKS (Jan 8, 2013)

first look at 900D










check photos here

best water cooling case? probably over spec'd? not sure but very interesting nonetheless.. and enthusiasts might like this very much..


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 8, 2013)

Caselabs Merlin SM8 Case. It's my dream case 

The 900D looks nice http://www.corsair.com/900d


----------



## nleksan (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a Switch 810 and for the price its the best H2O case you can get. I also have a CaseLabs TH10 (with Pedestal + 120mm Extended Top + dozens of customizations), and it is so insanely huge that I am seriously considering adding a whole 2nd PC to it! 

But having used the 800D, the Switch gives you more radiator room, is half the cost, and requires minimal or no modification. I have an EX420 Push-Pull and UT60 240 Push-Pull without any issues, as well as two reservoirs and an MCP35X2.


----------



## Hood (Feb 18, 2013)

I noticed the other day that both NewEgg and Amazon were listing the 900D, both out-of-stock.  Now it's missing from NewEgg except in de-activated items, but still listed on Amazon, for only $337.26, and can be pre-ordered to be shipped when back in stock (supposedly in April).  I foresee a great demand for this case for at least a year.  I'm tempted to order mine now.....


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Feb 22, 2013)

Temjin TJ11B-W... LOL


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 23, 2013)

NHKS said:


> first look at 900D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this Sneekypeet?
and the 8 or 900 definitely


----------

